# Viggo joins Elsa at the Bridge



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

It's hard to believe that my two babies are gone. I guess that Viggo must have really missed Elsa. Although he had Chita and Camry to play with, I'm sure that they are both together again, running, playing, chasing the balls, bunnies and birds, and having a great time. I miss you two.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of Viggo, I know the sadness that you feel but you are right they are whole, free, and again playing together and happy. Some day you will get to rejoin them at the Rainbow Bridge and your heart will be happy again. :rip:


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

:halogsd: I am so sorry for your loss. Beautiful dogs! May your wonderful memories with them comfort you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm so sorry for your loss, it's really terrible to lose a couple within such a short time


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

RIP Viggo. Marsha, so sorry you are going through this once again, what a sad Spring for you.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Marsha: I share with everyone here the sentiments of sorrow at your loss :teary:. Viggo was such a beautiful boy, and I agree that our babies can go downhill quick when they lose their partners.

May Viggo now rest in peace and be joyfully reunited with Elsa.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.. Try to take comfort in knowing that they're reunited and are both happy and healthy, playing together again at the bridge :hug:


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

It is so unfair to lose a second dog when your heart is still trying to recover from losing the first one. And it looks like you lost both of them at a fairly young age. Please know you are in my heart and thoughts at this sad time.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

So sorry for your loss... Like other's have said... He isn't alone.. He will be playing happily with your Elsa....


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

<<<<Hugs>>>>>>>>>>

Lee


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Very sorry for your double loss. There are never adequate words to tell of our sympathy and empathy.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Big hugs to you.


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

All I can say is how sorry I am for your losses. It hurts so much to lose a beloved dog & to lose 2 so close together!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

No other words to say other than, I am truly sorry...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am so sorry, the one problem GSDs have is they worm their way into our hearts and lives like no other creature, and then leave us too soon.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. 

Now I tend to get paranoid if one of the others aren't acting quite right. There just was no rhyme or reason that both Viggo and Elsa torsioned and bloated. Each was on a different brand of dog food. Elsa was a fast eater, but always burped the extra air back up, Viggo is a slow and picky eater. They didn't have lots of exercise before or after, and didn't tank up on water. The yard is 6 ft fencing, and there is nothing in the yard that would make them sick, nothing available for them to get into in the garage or house. 

I was ready to let her go, but was given hope by the vet that surgery might give her a chance. Elsa died at the Vet's office 3 hours following surgery and before I could get back across town to her. Looking back, I should have followed my heart a couple of hours into it and let her go, not putting her body through the surgery. Viggo went to sleep laying on my lap and resting in my arms. He was ready to go and I knew that things were not good. A second vet confirmed my fears and agreed that there was no chance even with surgery. She will now become my primary vet, as she is much more compassionate about the animal and less concerned about finances.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

I am so, so sorry for the loss of both. Hugs.


----------

